
Apple wants Samsung punished for leaking rejected evidence to press - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/apple-wants-samsung-punished-for-leaking-rejected-evidence-to-press/
======
jack-r-abbit
Hey... Samsung owned the documents. The court didn't want them. (They claim)
The court didn't order Samsung to bury them. IANAL, but I'd say this is one
awesome, legal "Eff You, Apple"!

~~~
saithier
Unfortunately for Samsung, the court is likely to see it as "Eff You, Judge";
which is unlikely to work out for them very well.

~~~
malandrew
True, but it is a trial by jury and Samsung is understandably more worried
about the opinion of the jury than the judge. IANAL, but I reckon the worst
that can happen is a mistrial and they will have a harder time now finding new
jurors that have not been exposed to news media stories regarding this case.
Plus, I think that in a retrial Samsung would be allowed to readmit this
material since the original reason for it's dismissal was timeliness of
submission.

